# Geez... Correct Wiper Blade Size 2016 Generation 2



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure. I just bought some for other vehicles in the "fleet" based on the catalog at the store, came home to install them and guess what - different sizes. I would go with the one that fits the best. Will a longer one work?


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Not sure. I just bought some for other vehicles in the "fleet" based on the catalog at the store, came home to install them and guess what - different sizes. I would go with the one that fits the best. Will a longer one work?


I found a tape measure and measured the blades this morning. 28 inch on driver side, 24 inch on passenger side, as per manual.
Virtually every car part web site I checked lists 24 inch and 18 inch. Plus I believe the OEM blades on the car are beams, which I did not expect.

2016 Generation 2 Chevy Cruze LT


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

dhartsock said:


> Virtually every car part web site I checked lists 24 inch and 18 inch.


FWIW, those dimensions, 24" and 18", are what's listed in my 2013 gen1 manual. 

I wonder if some of the web sites tapped into or were fed the wrong, gen1 info instead of gen2.

Doug

.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

When looking for parts for a Gen 2, always look for 2017+.

I have 28/24 on mine. The right side one is more difficult to find a beam style blade that fits - the ones with built-in wind deflectors usually do not work since the blade is mounted upside-down.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> FWIW, those dimensions, 24" and 18", are what's listed in my 2013 gen1 manual.
> 
> I wonder if some of the web sites tapped into or were fed the wrong, gen1 info instead of gen2.
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking. Hard to believe the change was not picked up at some point, but obviously it was not. I checked RockAuto and most autopart stores. I guess the Generation 1... Generation 2 2016 did not translate well. Also I have seen it stated in CruzeTalk that beam style wiper blades were only on Malibu and above. Mine are definitely beam style.


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> When looking for parts for a Gen 2, always look for 2017+.
> 
> I have 28/24 on mine. The right side one is more difficult to find a beam style blade that fits - the ones with built-in wind deflectors usually do not work since the blade is mounted upside-down.


Oh boy. I never would have thought of that. Thanks...


----------



## dhartsock (Jul 16, 2015)

Found the bosch icon wipers in the proper size. Installation was simple and quick. Look good. Worked well using washer. This winter will be a test. 
Would it be better to swap them out for ones designed for snow and ice in Winter?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dhartsock said:


> Found the bosch icon wipers in the proper size. Installation was simple and quick. Look good. Worked well using washer. This winter will be a test.
> Would it be better to swap them out for ones designed for snow and ice in Winter?


Probably. I find the Icons don't last me long before they start to chatter and drive me batty. They are great wipers when new and for 3-5 months.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like PIAA myself - pricey though.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Rock Auto lists 28" & 24" and they have both in beam by Trico, Valeo, and Anco.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The parts stores now list 2016 limited. Gen1

Or 

2016 cruze. Gen2

The 2 models are seperated for 2016. With the word LIMITED

Rockauto doesn't list a seperate however.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

Rock Auto lists a 2016 Cruze and 2016 Cruze Limited. the "Cruze Limited" is the GEN1 , and the "Cruze" is the GEN2.


----------

